# Custom Rod w/pics



## Carpman (Mar 30, 2007)

Quick question, Do you guys use single dog legs on your eyes at all, or is this a European thing?

Had mine built to cast, I managed 134 yards at lake erie last year.


----------



## BrokenWing (Jun 6, 2006)

Carpman-

Do you mean single foot or double foot guides?


----------



## Carpman (Mar 30, 2007)

BrokenWing said:


> Carpman-
> 
> Do you mean single foot or double foot guides?


 
Yep that's what I mean (after 8 years in the USA I'm still finding different terminology between our two countries)


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

spinning rods typically get single foot guides, casting rods/conventional/trolling typically get double foot (there there is quite a few exceptions to that also, including spiral wraps and lighter casting rods).


----------



## Westlakedrive (Feb 25, 2005)

Usually single foot guides for spinning rod set ups and double foot guides for casting and trolling rods.
I found I was able to cast about the smallest split shot and a small red worm on a hook 30 feet with eight pound test.


----------



## Carpman (Mar 30, 2007)

So if I wanted to buy myself a 12ft high quality carbon blank were would I go over here?.
Ive allways wanted to give this a try, But never knew just where to find the blank.

Ive got an old carp rod which I snapped some years back, Im thinking I could use the guides and reel seat from this one?.


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

guides more than likely can be re-claimed. seats are a sometimes yes, sometimes no proposition. for a more simple seat, i usually just order a new one as they aren't very expensive.

for a rod like you want, maybe batson makes something that would fit your requirements. If not them, CTS out of Australia could definitely make you something that would be as you want it, but there may be a big lead time in getting it.


----------



## BrokenWing (Jun 6, 2006)

MSUIceMan is the man.


----------



## TONGA (Jul 22, 2002)

1st off I will say yes I know how old this thread is because I had to go find it. 2nd dies anyone talk to Broken Wing or is he still posting? He did me a jigging rod a great many years ago when I fixed his boat motor. This is my favorite rod. I always thought I would talk to him again one of these years lol


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

I still hang with him from time to time. Don't think he is doing the fishing rod thing or even fishing much anymore. Good guy though.


----------



## TONGA (Jul 22, 2002)

just wondering , would like to get another rod but if he is not into it anymore I guess I will find something else.


----------



## Dpricher (Mar 9, 2016)

Here is one I just completed.


----------



## TONGA (Jul 22, 2002)

that looks awesome !


----------



## Dpricher (Mar 9, 2016)

TONGA said:


> that looks awesome !


Thanks. I make them and give them away to friends.


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

I can also recommend midwest custom flyrods (he makes all kinds of rod though).


----------



## eyesforever (Mar 8, 2004)

Dpricher said:


> Here is one I just completed.
> View attachment 239731
> View attachment 239732


 Great looking wrap. Never have done the stars, and too old to start. Besides Wes has all my old stuff.


----------

